

MetaWatch STRATA: the Smartwatch for the iPhone 4S & Android - kluivers
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/metawatch/metawatch-strata-the-smartwatch-for-the-iphone-4s

======
mmccauley
Seems like less of an offering when compared to Pebble for more money.

